# English Beer In Queensland



## nonicman (16/4/05)

Just came back from a few bevies at the Pig and Whistle in Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast QLD. This place bills itself as a "Traditional English Pub". Having never been to England I'll have to take their word on that. Here you can get a number of English ales served at lager temp with nitrogen. 
Last time we went they had Green Kings IPA and Abbots ale, but not tonight. They now serve Tetley's Ale, Boddingtons Pub Ale, Ruddles Country (Ale) and Old Speckled Hen. Last time I was there I did enjoy the Abbots Ale, and the Ruddles Country is fine for a session beer. I culdn't finish the Old Speckled Hen, far too mono and sweet (molases) for my taste. However the lovely barmaid was kind enough to offer a tasting of each beer I requested before buying a round. 
I couldn't write a decent beer review (especially after a few pints or two, and not after reading anything written by Silkstork of Ratebeer.com fame) hence the non attempt. None of beers are served as Real Ales (e.g they use Nitro/CO2 mix to server from the keg), and by the pint they charge $7.90. 

Whilst very enjoyable (except Old Speckled Hen, mankey lollie water to my taste, unable to finsh), it would be better if the beer was served at ale serving temp. I would have loved to have seen a Braidwood Ale on tap (e.g. local English style ale), but they do have JS Amber Ale. 

(stealing Doc's sign off) Beers,

Jason


----------



## jgriffin (16/4/05)

Never been to the P&W in maroochy, but the ones in brisbane are nothing like any of the (few too many) pubs i've seen in england.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (16/4/05)

jgriffin said:


> Never been to the P&W in maroochy, but the ones in brisbane are nothing like any of the (few too many) pubs i've seen in england.
> [post="54830"][/post]​



Somehow that doesn't surprise me one bit.
Ruddles is usually my beer of choice in Brisbane, and although it wouldn't compare to an English pub, I still frequent them because they have better beer than a lot of places.


----------



## jayse (16/4/05)

Hi nonicman,
While your review wasn't overly great for them i sure would kill to be in Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast QLD right now and those beers sound pretty well as good as you would get in most places on tap.
I agree they could be better served and just plain better over all but it sure beats XXXX gold in a pub full of pissheads watching the TAB.
Is the ruddles county (<<<< see no 'R')  served through a sparkler aswell? what about the hen and the abbots are they served with the real 'foamy' sparkler like the tetleys? 
Bodingtons and tetleys are two of my fave beers of the ones served that way around the irish git and english pubs. But i do not like that horrible foam.
I would die if they did that to my ruddles and wouldn't expect them to do that to it, is it more like newcastle brown in that they use a sparkler but the foam isn't anything like the tetleys or bodingtons ice cream? is just really a reasonble head (which it shouldn't have) or that awfull foam?

Anyway any review is a reasonble review in my book wether the place sucked and you can't discribe the beers all the same thanx for sharing.  

Jayse


----------



## nonicman (17/4/05)

jayse said:


> I would die if they did that to my ruddles and wouldn't expect them to do that to it, is it more like newcastle brown in that they use a sparkler but the foam isn't anything like the tetleys or bodingtons ice cream? is just really a reasonble head (which it shouldn't have) or that awfull foam?
> [post="54835"][/post]​



The Ruddles County (spelling noted , thats a different word ) was the best served, with a sparkler but with a reasonable head. In fact when I got the first round I commented that the CAMRA campaign for more beer less head was working well, as the pint was served with only a few mil of creamy head (which laced the glass and travelled all the way to the bottom). The Hen and others were served with the icecream head. 

Might have to take a camera and a notepad next time. Ruddles County would make a good refreshing breakfast/lunch/dinner drink , hmmmm. :chug:. 

Jason


----------



## Sean (17/4/05)

nonicman said:


> Whilst very enjoyable (except Old Speckled Hen, mankey lollie water to my taste, unable to finsh), it would be better if the beer was served at ale serving temp.
> 
> [post="54829"][/post]​


But then the pasturised flavour would have been obvious.

A nitro mix is certainly liable to make the head ridiculously thick for any English beer, even Tetleys.
FWIW, Tetleys & Boddies traditionally should be served with pretty thick head, Ruddles & Morland with a moderate head, and Greene King with pretty much none at all.


----------

